# Post your kills!!



## Timberhauler (Oct 3, 2007)

It's been a good start to the season.I killed a doe with my bow on the second day of the season.During bow season I probably saw 50 deer altogether.The doe I killed was the only unlucky one that got close enough for a shot.

Yesterday I was hunting a different spot with my new muzzleloader.I was about 30ft. up a white oak tree overlooking a natural food plot.I was getting disgusted.Daylight was running out and nothing was moving.All of a sudden one doe showed up,followed by another.I was so pre-occupied watching them I didn't notice the 10 others that followed,they were about fifty yards to the right of where the does ended up.Most of them were does,but there was a spike,a four pointer,and a six pointer.I wanted the four pointer,but he wondered away from the bunch and I couldn't bring myself to shoot the little spike.I decided to drop the six pointer.I fired and could not see anything but smoke and I didn't hear anything run off.When the smoke cleared the six pointer was laying where he stood and none of the others had moved,but they were looking around.I eased my gun back down into the stand to reload,trying not to get seen by the other deer,then I guess one of them saw me because she snorted and bolted and the rest followed.The six pointer was nothing special,but I'm always well pleased with every kill as I'm primarily a meat hunter anyway.I wasn't really even expecting to get anything with the bow or the muzzleloader,I was really using these times to scout.

So,lets hear your results as the season progresses.I'll be hunting some in Georgia and hopefully Kentucky next month.If anyone's close to where I'll be maybe we can hook up and hunt together.


----------



## Madsaw (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I do not have any recent pics in the machine. Here is a old one from Oct of 2001. This whitetail was taken about 5 miles north of Manville WY. It was p;ains adn rimrock on the western sid eof the blackhills. I was after Mulies, but second to the last day anything looks good. It was BLM land and the buck ws dropped about 200 yds from the dirt track. So, it was a easy drag. The pic does nothing for his body size. He was one long deer. The nose just about touched the tailgate and the tail was against the front of the box. 
Man it was good eaten.
Bob
Opps looks like I will have to resize the pic and then post it.


----------



## Madsaw (Oct 5, 2007)

Finally the pic.


----------



## Timberhauler (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been hunting 3 more times since I started this thread and already I've seen more deer than I saw all together last season.Twice while hunting I've been busted by does,but not before seeing many deer first.I'm not wanting to spend any more of my doe tags this early in the season.I'm also starting to see lots of fresh rubs that weren't there earlier this week.


----------

